# ظهور ضوء علي شكل حمام في السماء بالفيديو



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2010)

السلام ليكي يا والده الاله
الملكه الحقيقه​ 
العذارء ظهرت لتاني يوم علي التوالي في السماء​ 
ظهرت يوم الاحد الموافق 24/1/2010
علي الساعه تقريبا 11.30​ 
بس للاسف انا مش شوفتها بس اهلي كلهم شوفوا
نور رهيب في السماء رايح جاي وراء بعض
ولان عمي في نفس المنطقه عندي وبعدي بكام شارع
وساكن في السابع ومفيش بيوت عاليه عنده
شافها في السماء واضحه جدا
الحمامه الاولي علي شكل العدراء وكبيره
والتانيه حمامه وراءها​ 



وامبارح
الموافق الاثنين 25/1/2010​ 
ظهرت بنفس منظر يوم الاحد
بس الساعه 7.20 تقريبا
الضوء مكنش واضح قوي في السماء
بس مش كشاف خالص بامانه
دا ظهور
لان ضوء القمر كان بيزيد
والضوء اللي ظاهر مكنش بيتأثر خالص
وبيلف حوالين القمر ومش بيختفي​ 
ولما صورتها ظهرت في الصوره شكل حمامه​ 
وادي الصوره دليل​ 




​ 



بركه شفاعه ام النور معانا
امين
اظهر يا امي وعزي قلوبنا الحزينه
اظهري واملئ الارض كلها سلام
اظهري وقولي للعالم كله
ان ايمانا صحيح​


----------



## TiMooN (26 يناير 2010)

فعلا 
ومن الاماكن الى حصل فيها الكلام ده 
كان فى كنيسه فى شبرا الخيمه​


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

كترانة الظهورات هالايام ربنا يستر


----------



## anosh (26 يناير 2010)

*فعلا انا شوفت برضوا 
كل ده امبارح 
الاطياف اللى على شكل حمام فى السماء
و كانت تقريبا ظاهره فى كل الاماكن 
لان كل واحد شافها فى مكانه  
بركة ام النور تكون مع الجميع
بس السؤال هو ليه بيكون مختفى وسط السحاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## onda (26 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

بركة ام النور معانا دايما


----------



## سور (26 يناير 2010)

*والدتى كمان شافتها فى شبرا *
*بركة شفاعنها تكون معانا وتعزينا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يناير 2010)

font="arial black"]*"]شكرا على الخبر الجميل
أنا حاسة إن العدرا معانا وسمعانا وبتعزينا 
وبتمسح دموع الحزانا وبتصبرنا وتواسينا 

سأضع لكم تعليق سيدة  محجبة تحكى ما رأته  فى الزيتون

إسمها أميمة صبحى     

صدفة ما جعلتني امر من امام كنيسة العذراء بمنطقة الزيتون مساء هذا اليوم، وقفت حين وجدت اسرة واحدة واقفة تنظر الى السماء وفي ايديهم الموبايلات سألتهم عن ما يحدث فأجابوا ان السيدة مريم العذراء ترفرف حول الكنيسة الصغرى المقابلة لكنيسة العذراء الكبيرة على ناصية شارع سلمان

كانت السماء مليئة بالسحب وثمة بقعة ضوء تتحرك على شكل نصف دائرة بشكل ثابت ورتيب، مر امامنا العديد من الاسر المسيحية التي كانت كما يبدو تصلي بالكنيسة، وقف منهم من وقف ومنهم من قال في اعتراض انه مجرد شعاع ليزر مسلط من مكان ما قريب الى السماء ولكن المؤمنين بحقيقة هذه الظاهرة كانوا يؤكدون ان بقعة النور آتية من خلف السحب الكثيفة لذلك لا يوجد مجال لاشعة الليزر هنا

سألت سيدة قريبة مني عن اسم هذه الظاهرة ففسرت لي انه مجرد نور نوراني مصدره العذراء اما التجلي فيكون بظهورها كاملة فوق قبة الكنيسة، فسألتها مرة اخرى عن اذا كانت قد رأت هذا التجلي الكامل من قبل ام لا، فأجابت بالنفي ولكنها أكدت لي ان زوجها قد رأها في عام 1968 بعد النكسة، لم تمض عشرون دقيقة حتى امتلأ الشارع بالآف المسيحين وارتفع صوت الزغاريد تحية للعذراء

تحركت من مكاني وانا ابحث في وسط الاسر والمجموعات الواقفة عن من استطيع ان اتحدث معه باستفاضة اكثر عن ما يحدث، كنت تقريبا المحجبة الوحيدة الواقفة بينهم فكانوا ينظرون الي ويبتسمون ويسألوني اذا كنت أرى بقعة النور ام لا، شعرت بترحيبهم وحاجاتهم لاثبات هذه الظاهرة حتى لا يسخر منهم أحد بعد ما حدث بعد تجلي العذراء في كنيسة الوراق

وقفت بجانب شاب آتى خصيصا من الصعيد ليذهب الى كنيسة الوراق لعلها تظهر هناك مرة اخرى، وقال بصوت مرتفع "أشكر ربنا انه جبهالي لغاية عندي هنا في الزيتون" ثم اتصل بصديق له ليبشره بالمعجزة مؤكدا ان لم يعد هناك حاجة للذهاب الى الوراق

أكد لي الشاب الصعيدي انه شاهد التجلي بعينه عام 2000 في كنيسة بأسيوط فكانت أم النور واقفة بكامل هيئتها فوق الصليب وسمعت حواره مع صديق له عن الحكومة التي اطلقت الطائرات في سماء اسيوط للتأكد من عدم وجود اي مصدر للضوء صادر من الارض وانها استعانت بأمريكا لاثبات ان النور كان قادما من السماء وليس ثمة تدخل من بشري واحدا على ارض مصر، كان بجانبي شاب آخر يتحدث مع صديق له في التليفون قائلا له الخبر وواصفا كم الحمام الذي يطير في السماء مصاحبا للنور
سألته بهدوء بعد انتهاءه من التليفون "انت شايف حمام؟" فقال بعد ثواني "لأ، بس هو اكيد هاينزل دلوقتي"، لم أر حمام نهائيا مرفرفا في السماء في هذه الليلة رغم علمي ان ظهور العذراء يصحبه دائما حمام منير

جاءت سيدة في الخمسينات وقالت لي "بيقولوا ان ده ليزر بس انا لفيت حوالين الكنيسة كلها ما لقتش اي حد مشغل ليزر ولا لقيت اي محل بيفتح جديد مثلا" لم أجيبها سوى بابتسامة صغيرة، وبعد قليل سألتها "تفتكري هي ليه حركة النور ثابتة في مكان واحد بس مش بتخرج عنه؟" فقالت في ثقة
"ما هو بقى لو كان ليزر كان اتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة كتير"

بعد قليل بدأت الصلوات والتمجيدات تتردد في اصوات جماعية، اعترف اني كنت أشعر باثارة بالغة، لأول مرة ارى كل هذا الكم من البشر المجتمع فقط من أجل الامل، سيدة تقف خلفي تبتهل بصوت مرتفع
"ما تكسيفيناش يا ام النور، أظهري عشان خاطرنا"
كان صوتها يتردد في أذني من حين لأخر، فجأة ارتفع التهليل من حولي فأعتقدت ان هناك جديد، ولكني لم أجد اي جديد في السماء، نفس حركة النور الرتيبة لم تتغير وعندما سألت فتاة امامي عن ما حدث، أشارت للسماء وقالت
"بصي النور بقى لونه أزرق وبقى أقوى"

لم أشأ مجادلتها، ولكني لم أر اي ضوء أزرق في هذه الليلة أيضا ولم أفهم سر الجلبة التي حدثت، وقفت طوال ساعتين وانا اسمع القصص من حولي عن تجلي العذراء في الكنائس المختلفة، كنيسة العذراء بمسرة بشبرا وكنيسة العذراء بهليوبوليس وبالمرج وبعين شمس، العذراء تظهر فوق كل كنائس القاهرة التي تحمل أسمها، ولم يكن الظهور في ايا منها سوى بقعة نور متحركة تلك الحركة الرتيبة دون توقف

أخذت الاعداد تزيد في سرعة كما تزايد عدد قوات الشرطة خوفا من حدوث اي صدامات ولكني لم أر اي تجاوز حولي، فقط لمحت نظرة سعادة وحب في عيون الآملين في ظهور العذراء، فهمت مِن مَن حولي ان التجلي دائما يكون ليلا قرب الفجر وانها في الاغلب ستظل تدور حول الكنيسة حتى هذا الموعد فعارضت سيدة هذا الامر وقالت انها رأت العذراء اليوم من شرفة منزلها، فسألتها ان تحكي لنا ما حدث فقالت
"خرجت البلكونة لقيتها متجسدة في السما"
فسئلتها سيدة مسيحية أشتركت معنا في الحوار عن معنى هذا التجسد بالتحديد فقالت
"كانت واقفة وسط السحاب بشالها الازرق ولباسها الابيض بس من غير رأس"

للمرة الثانية لم أرد المجادلة، فاللونين الازرق والابيض هما لونين السماء في كل مكان في العالم، وأخذت السيدة تؤكد انها رأتها متجسدة اليوم في تمام الساعة السابعة والربع مساءا
"دي حتى جارتي المسلمة بقت مستغربة من المنظر"

حاول الجميع تصوير هذه المعجزة الجديدة ولكن الضوء كان باهت بعض الشئ وبعيد في عمق السماء لذلك لم تستطع كاميرات الموبايلات ان تلقط شيئا ورغم ثبات حركة النور قال شاب مسيحي لأسرته ان الضوء كان اقرب للكنيسة قبل مجيئهم، ورغم ان بقعة النور كانت دائرية الشكل يزيد حجمها ويتقلص في تتابع الا ان كل من حادث اهله او اصدقاؤه في التليفون من حولي أكد ان الضوء على شكل حمامة كبيرة

بعد مرور ساعتين كاملتين وتزايد الاعداد الوافدة لرؤية هذا الحدث، قررت الرحيل، كنت آمل ان اراها بشكل فعلي حاسم كما كانوا يأملون، قبل ان اغادر المكان سمعت رجل ورائي يقول بصوت منخفض
"هي ظهرت هنا عشان تأكد لكل المشككين انها فعلا بتظهر مش مجرد ليزر، بس يا رب تظهر كلها بوضوح عشان الناس تصدق"

في الطريق للشارع الرئيسي قبل قصر الطاهرة وقف الاف من المسيحين والمسلمين في الشارع وفي شرفات العمارات المطلة على الكنيسة والآراء تتأرجح ما بين مؤيد ومعارض، مصدق وناكر لما يحدث ووصلت للشارع الرئيسي ومازالت الزغاريد تعلو في السماء ​*[/font]


----------



## Coptic Man (26 يناير 2010)

ارحمنا يارب 

انا بقلق من ظهورات العذراء

لانها دايما بتيجي تعزينا علي حاجة حصلت او هتحصل 

اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يناير 2010)

بركة ظهورها معانا
وربنا يستر
ميرسى للخبر والفيديو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

بركه ام النور فلتكن معنا 
شكرا على الخبر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Fady_1 (27 يناير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ارحمنا يارب ​
> 
> انا بقلق من ظهورات العذراء​
> لانها دايما بتيجي تعزينا علي حاجة حصلت او هتحصل ​
> ...


 
عندك حق 

أكيد جت تعزينا فى شهداء نجع حمادى :36_22_25:

متهيلى كده


----------

